# Painting Pac Bay Wire Guides?



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I have on older king rod with the guides corroding... I want to keep the guides and not have to pay for new ones. What is the best and cheapest way to do this?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I would spray them with wd40 and then rub with fine steel wool.
long term you would be better off replacing with new guides.
The old guides could be abrasive to the line and cause line to break firing a fight.


----------



## Tin Slayer (Jan 4, 2014)

You could also use rust remover, in which you could wipe it off after applying it.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I've painted stainless guides. Prep, prime and paint them just like any other metal. Realize the paint inside the rings will wear off quickly from line running thru them. I've had good success with powder coat as well but it can be risky in the ring area if not done properly.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If your guides are corroding it is a good idea to check where the foot of the guide is wrapped to the rod. Is the flex coat cracked and rusty where the foot goes in? Odds are that you could get one of the rod builders here on the forum to rewrap/replace guides at a reasonable cost.


----------

